# pea puffers



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you guys ever seen a pea puffer they are the cutest little things and they are indeed the size of a pea. I don't know if they get bigger I imagine not hence the name but they would be cool if you wanted a small tank. There was a newbie that wanted to put something in 20 or 10 gallon the peas would be pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah i think what your referring to is what i've seen as "Dwarf Puffers" and they allegedly don't exceed an inch in length. They sell em for 2 bucks at lfs. I don't know why anyone would want one outside of a tetra tank... expensive cichlid food


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pics and links??? or scientific name?
are they freshwater?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're brackish water, and they just look like normal-sized puffer fish, only they're freaking minuscule-- the ones at my lfs are arguably less massive than a neon. And they're NOT babies of a normal specie, they're a separate specie in and of themselves.

I think they're totally useless except as decor in a community tank, even tho they're cute little guys.

next time i stop by ill take a look at what his common name is, but PetsMart website might have a listing of him-- his common name is Dwarf Puffer


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have never seen these before, does anyone have a link or pic?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-trav.htm

it says theyre neutral water there, but the petshop kept em in brackish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well then the lfs scamps is calling them the wrong name they listed them as pea puffers so they are really dwarf puffers, good to know.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some species have several commen names, you should use the scientific name if you want to be sure


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I don't know the scientific name.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> well I don't know the scientific name.


_Carinotetraodon travancoricus_


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well who the hell is gonna want to remember that?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well who the hell is gonna want to remember that?


 someone who wants that species of puffer


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > well I don't know the scientific name.
> ...





> well who the hell is gonna want to remember that?


ROFL!!!


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

yah, i think that's a pretty good idea


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Dwarf puffers are not brackish puffers, they can be kept in freshwater and thrive just fine in there. A pinch of salt would work also too.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

they are one of those fish like mollies. Nobody knows really if they are freshwater or brackish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

black mollies often suffer from fungus in freshwater - it is good to add some salt for them


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> black mollies often suffer from fungus in freshwater - it is good to add some salt for them


 that is 100% true. I had a black molly that had fungus in my 10g fw 3 times. I treated it with "fungus eliminater" all 3 times, them I moved it into my 5g with 5T. salt in it, and it has been fine ever since


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > black mollies often suffer from fungus in freshwater - it is good to add some salt for them
> ...


 as are all of my comments


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Mollies do thrive more quickly and better in Brackish water, give it a try.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I remember reading somewhere that black mollies will do ok in a salt water , brackish or freshwater environment .


----------

